# Lhbs's Giving Me The Shatz Lately



## pdilley (16/3/09)

Ok, not so bad, but one thing I have noticed with my LHBSs is that you really have to check the dates on the tins.

LHBS:
Pro: Usually larger selection than the supermarkets/Kmarts/etc.
Con: I have run into a lot of out of date tins on the shelf at full price, some 2 years past their use-by-date.
Con: Prices usually higher than LHBS for same tin.
Kmarts/etc
Pro: Usually fresher tins, most everything I have gotten is 2 years before the use-by-date
Pro: Prices usually lower than LHBS for same tin.
Con: more limited selection

Unfortunately there is some psychological relaxation in my head in LHBSs, and I have caught myself quite a few times almost walking up to the counter with an old tin. Finally the brain kicks in and I check the date in time to swap on the shelf or pick something else.

Paying more per tin for extract I mistakenly expect a LHBS to be more thoughtful on their stock and clear old tins off the shelves through sales or just pulling them.

Hopefully its different in larger areas around the country, but I have 2 maybe 3 LHBSs and thats it.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## unterberg (16/3/09)

Thats no good with out of date tins.
If you discover that you bought one out of date you should be able to take it back.
MHB in Newcastle makes sure that you get fresh ingredients and the high turn around is definitly helpful as well.


I think it depends on where you go and who is running the shop.


----------



## Cube (16/3/09)

Yeah - I know what you mean. Luckily I was 3 months old on these forums before I was in a LHBS at, ahem,Oxenford and the following happened ( allbiet months ago ):

I get a dozen Champaign plastic corks, 2kg malt, US05 and 2X 90grm hop pellets and proceed to counter. As have done many times before.

Punter at counter to LHBS person: I have shit beer. My temperature is 28 deg no worries, but tastes like home brew my dad made.

LHBS person: Wow - how unusual. Temp is right, bang on. Try this. Some US04, a super expensive kit made by LHBS, and a new air lock seal. And some new cleaner crap to boot and a Queensland bitter tin of goo with a 'better yeast' under the tin.

Me: Maaateee, have you tried to ferment at 18~20 deg. Give a much better beer and try US05. Ferment it in your laundry sink in water with frozen pet bottles balr blar. Do a boil of hops - much nicer beer with what you have.

LHBS: Evil eye to me. Daggers to kill. Superman lasers to shatter diamonds.

Me: Drop all stuff I was going to buy and bid punter the best with a ' watch your fermentation temp, will make or break a beer mate' Ding goes the door on my way out.

Never been back.




I guess moral is each to their own and listen to Butters.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/3/09)

There are soooo many kits, bits and adjuncts it must be hard for a LHBS to keep everything current and as fresh as possible without big numbers turn over. I have noticed that the kits come in cartons of 24 (4x 6 packs) so if each kit manufacturer has 10 different kits and there are 3 major manufacturers that come to mind (Coopers, Morgan and Brewcraft) that's 720 can of goop to maintain and more importantly sell. That's before throwing LME, LDME, Dex, hops, yeasts, special grains, grains, bits and bobs of equipment.

I am surprised by the out of date stock you would think it would be better to sell it at a discounted rate prior to the expiry of the use by date. I don't think out of date stock is excusable really.

2c FWIW.


----------



## daemon (16/3/09)

Yep, LHBS has a reasonable selection for kits + bits, but horrid advice and horrid service. When asking about Coopers kits all I got was "it's shit" and when I asked if they sold grain they responded with "we try not to". I voted with my wallet, I've spend more at other stores now and pay for postage rather than deal with them. It's only an extra $10, and I don't mind paying that to receive good service and good products.

For those lucky enough to have a good local store, I'm jealous


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/3/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Ok, not so bad, but one thing I have noticed with my LHBSs is that you really have to check the dates on the tins.
> 
> LHBS:
> Pro: Usually larger selection than the supermarkets/Kmarts/etc.
> ...



The biggest plus for LHBS is that they give you advice and knowledge. Yes there are stores with people who give bad advice, but there are many which are really good. If you fill out your location people will be able to tell you where the good ones are- at those places the advice is worth the extra couple bucks per kit.


----------



## seemax (16/3/09)

In Melbourne at least we have a few Brewcraft stores who basically sell all the usual kits and their Brewcraft special kits (goo, booster, hops, etc). Not bad for a new start, but the people who work there IMO lack basic brewing knowledge and I agree they push their own brands and any product for that matter to make a buck. But hey, business is business, while there is demand this method works.

That leaves G&G and Greensy HB, both carry a great selection of grain, hops, yeast, etc... almost everything one could need plus a good dose of customer service from people who brew, AG in particular. I feel quite lucky, best of all I can drive past either on my way home from work... ah decisions decisions! Greensy is great because Dave will crush grain on the spot, no need to call ahead.


----------



## razE (16/3/09)

Daemon said:


> Yep, LHBS has a reasonable selection for kits + bits, but horrid advice and horrid service. When asking about Coopers kits all I got was "it's shit" and when I asked if they sold grain they responded with "we try not to". I voted with my wallet, I've spend more at other stores now and pay for postage rather than deal with them. It's only an extra $10, and I don't mind paying that to receive good service and good products.
> 
> For those lucky enough to have a good local store, I'm jealous



Brewer Pete would't it feel good to let that out of date can of goo fly through the air and smash somewhere behind the counter and give the guy a look of yeah what and walk your ass out the door! Save yourself the headache and petrol and buy online from one of the good suppliers.


----------



## tcraig20 (16/3/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Ok, not so bad, but one thing I have noticed with my LHBSs is that you really have to check the dates on the tins.
> 
> LHBS:
> Pro: Usually larger selection than the supermarkets/Kmarts/etc.
> ...



Ive made quite a few kit beers over the years, some from supermarkets, some from LHBS. A few days ago I was thinking about them when I realised that my three favourites were all based on Cooper's tins from Big W. 

If I need a tin of goo, Im happy to go to Big W. If I need some yeast, malt, sanatiser, etc, Ill go to the LHBS. 

And you are right about being careful with use by dates at the HBS. Still, I dont think it is entirely the retailer's fault. I bought a tin once from a brewcraft, didnt check the date. Got outside and realised the tin was a year out of date. Went back inside, the girl behind the counter was as shocked as me - apparently the tins had just arrived that morning.


----------



## razE (16/3/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Went back inside, the girl behind the counter was as shocked as me - apparently the tins had just arrived that morning.



Thats what they told you to save face ha ha


----------



## tcraig20 (16/3/09)

razE said:


> Thats what they told you to save face ha ha



I dont think so. The shop was also a tobacconist - my old man goes there for his fags. Apparently they only got into home brew a couple of months before I went in.


----------



## MHB (16/3/09)

Not necessarily, I have had some very close to use by arrive, it goes back.



When Brewcraft (the NZ owned incarnation) were new in the market they had some real problems with old stock, to be fair they are mostly on track now.



As a retailer I figure I get to Bullshit every customer just the once then they find another shop. Everyone makes mistakes, but I think if the shop is halfway decent they will try to look after you. That's a two way street, if your not happy with something it helps me if my customers tell me about it.



MHB


----------



## Fermented (16/3/09)

This is one of the reasons I gave up on tins of goo and decided to buy bulk Coopers LME from my local store. 

It's fresh, I brew often enough to use it before it begins to taint or discolour and it works out a lot cheaper, even inclding the cost of buying bulk hops (say 500 g - 1 kg per kind each time). 

If I want paler or darker malts, then I just buy tins of unhopped malt at the LHBS and make my own hopping profile. Between BeerSmith and the recipes in this forum there's precious little more a man could want. 

The two LHBS on the North Shore here in Sydney are pretty good. Reasonably good to excellent advice, both for perfectionists and practical people alike. Goods are well inside use-by date and fair prices and discounts for larger orders, as well as special orders being taken and handled in a timely fashion. 

On the other hand K-Mart and Coles stock is rather too close to the use-by or past it in a few cases. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/09)

Chappo said:


> I am surprised by the out of date stock you would think it would be better to sell it at a discounted rate prior to the expiry of the use by date. I don't think out of date stock is excusable really.



Honestly, if i was running some of these inexcusable places.... e.g. spewcraft. Anything remotly close to use by.... eg 3 months. It Would be packaged up in a 'clone/style kit' destined to knock your socks off with a small measure of hops and/or a small measure of steeping grain (possibly with a voile bag), GOOD yeast for a price equal to a new kit and kilo brew blend bag together (circa $40).

note. I would have a big ask at counter for instructions sign too.

If the contents of the can is within date and the extras you are shelling out giving the punter will give them the best beer they have ever made (ensuring their sanitisation and ferment temps are up to scratch). they would sell like hot cakes really and educate the brewer too!


----------



## pdilley (16/3/09)

I think its just a warning for every poor soul that enters a shop to never forget to read the expiry date on the tin.

I ended up at the 2nd LHBS and normally give Coopers malts a go, but had to put them all back and switch to Black Rock malt which even though more expensive on the LHBS price list I would gladly give than end up with a 2 year past sell-by-date brew to have to drink.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/3/09)

razE said:


> ...would't it feel good to let that out of date can of goo fly through the air and smash somewhere behind the counter ...



Bwaahahahahaha! :lol: 
You been taking lessons from Russel Crowe!


----------



## RdeVjun (16/3/09)

Daemon said:


> Yep, LHBS has a reasonable selection for kits + bits, but horrid advice and horrid service. When asking about Coopers kits all I got was "it's shit" and when I asked if they sold grain they responded with "we try not to". I voted with my wallet, I've spend more at other stores now and pay for postage rather than deal with them. It's only an extra $10, and I don't mind paying that to receive good service and good products.


Hmmm, ditto for sure! I had much the same problems. Oh hey, here's a funny thing Daemon- we're from the same place and had much the same experience- so how weird is that?? Man, what are the chances??  
No, wait, how many LHBSes have we got here? Only the one? Well, bugger me...
These are the firms that keep stock that's two years out of date, tell you any old straight- faced crusty bullsh*t to flog their own kit and, prouldy inform that that extracts, steeping, BIAB & AG is a waste of, wait for it, time and money!! Apparently there's these fancy- *rsed BC kits we have that do it all for you, they're the grouse. Only 40 clams a pop & all.
Oh really? Well, next time remind me to rotfl... In your dreams, sonny- LHBS- man! What a peanut... :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/09)

Interesting that I just walked into this thread. I've been making a partial to an identical recipe for a few months now. The base goop is a Coopers Lager. It's turned out a pale golden lightly bittered Melbourne Bitter wannabe and it's a nice cold clean beer with no pretensions of winning any competitions.

Half an hour ago, not having had a beer since Friday I eagerly got out of the fridge the first bottle of the new batch that I had put in there yesterday. Bugger me dead it's not a pale gold, it's more a Toohey's Old or Reschs Draught colour, way darker than the previous batches and definitely has a slight tinny twang, not as clean as normal. Drinkable but different to usual.

Difference: I've been going through a batch of Coopers tins I got on special from Big W. The new brew was a can of Coopers from the LHBS. I never even thought about checking the date, Coopers is Coopers hey.

I'm taking some to Sully's brew day on Sunday .... Hey guys I'm bringing my Reschs Draught wannabe.. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rodolphe01 (16/3/09)

Went to my LHBS the other day to get some DME and tin of goo and some safale... they don't even stock safale s-04 ffs. Having said that the limited range of hops they have is reasonably priced, but age I have no idea - no hops aren't dated.

Around me is a wasteland for good HBSs, there is an independant one and a brewcraft, both are pretty much as bad as each other, although brewcraft is more expensive.

I'd like to shop local etc and would pay more to do so, but they don't have what I want and when they do it is generally old and skanky. I now shop online and put in a bulk order (plan 4-5 batches) and just use the LHBS for goo if it is one woolies doesn't have (I do kits and bits) and dry malt or other hop related emergencies. My last online order postage was only $10 and I had 6kg of malt, 2kg of grain, .5kg hops + other shit - really there is no other way when shipping comes in so cheap.


----------



## Sully (16/3/09)

RdeVjun said:


> Hmmm, ditto for sure! I had much the same problems. Oh hey, here's a funny thing Daemon- we're from the same place and had much the same experience- so how weird is that?? Man, what are the chances??
> No, wait, how many LHBSes have we got here? Only the one? Well, bugger me...
> These are the firms that keep stock that's two years out of date, tell you any old straight- faced crusty bullsh*t to flog their own kit and, prouldy inform that that extracts, steeping, BIAB & AG is a waste of, wait for it, time and money!! Apparently there's these fancy- *rsed BC kits we have that do it all for you, they're the grouse. Only 40 clams a pop & all.
> Oh really? Well, next time remind me to rotfl... In your dreams, sonny- LHBS- man! What a peanut... :lol:




T'ba, my old stomping ground <_< 

There used to be 2 up there or has one gone? 

Looking back now, yeah I agree with you, and unfortunately I was being blindly lead too.... a five year hiatus and getting away from there opened my eyes.

Check out St Arnolds Homebrew Club, alot of the members are switching to AG apparently.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (16/3/09)

I gotta admit I feel sorry for some of our far flung AHB members. I live 10mins from Craftbrewers and I feel thoroughly spoilt. I have access to one of the best HBS. Not only is owner is a brewer but damn good brewer and all his staff brew so you never get misinformation. I have also met a lot of fellow AHBer there on any given Saturday which is great.

Mind you I had tried 2 other local LHBS before discovering CB's with simular tales of horror now I look back at it. 

In fact it was Mothballs who steered me to this forum.



BribieG said:


> I'm taking some to Sully's brew day on Sunday .... Hey guys I'm bringing my Reschs Draught wannabe.. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:



Oi! What about a pre-tasting of your BABBS entry for this month at Sully's Michael?


----------



## adraine (16/3/09)

Unterberg said:


> Thats no good with out of date tins.
> If you discover that you bought one out of date you should be able to take it back.
> MHB in Newcastle makes sure that you get fresh ingredients and the high turn around is definitly helpful as well.
> 
> ...



+1 for MHB

Great service and always happy to explain the unkown to noobs like me.
And dont just put your can down and walk out...... Your a consumer give them a piece of your mind its the only way they will learn.
Good luck from the lucky


----------



## manticle (16/3/09)

My LHBS is pretty good. I'm not expert or all graining or anything special but they seem very happy to spend time answering my no doubt 8 million time asked questions and trying to help me better my brews. Their extract tins are also 2 years before use by.

When I first decided Iwanted to get a little better than simple kk I went to a LHBS which is now under new management (franchise of the one I visit regularly now). I knew nothing about all grain or the overall process but I asked the guy what I would need to do to make beer from scratch. He was quite disparaging about the idea, suggested there were some adjuncts and additives I could add to make better beer (didn't really bother to explain what any of those were) and suggested that if I were to mash from grain I'd need to buy a ton of equipment and make a massive effort and it wouldn't be worth the effort for 23 litres. I went in happy to spend 100 or so dollars and left having bought a grommet and some caps.

I used to work as a chef. I like control over my product and I enjoy experimenting. This man's attitude may have led to me continuing kk for longer than I should have due to a discouraging attitude but this forum, my own curiosity and enthusiasm and the local cellar plus stores have helped move above and beyond.


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/09)

> Oi! What about a pre-tasting of your BABBS entry for this month at Sully\'s Michael?



6 litres of it packed and hot to trot :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: 

PS they are in the goon bottles not the pretty comp bottles :lol:

edit :icon_offtopic: two kilos of diced dead pig bought from Chinatown today and in freezer for conversion to Vindaloo.


----------



## RdeVjun (16/3/09)

Sully said:


> T'ba, my old stomping ground <_<
> There used to be 2 up there or has one gone?


 Aye, old TBone- not surprisingly 'tis sadly still much the same. The LHBS out at Wyalla bit the dust rather abruptly one day about a year or so ago, just when I was starting out (I was just crestfallen when I pulled up, hopped out of the chariot all loaded up with recipes and a list of kit as long as your arm to a shut door and an empty shop...), so I had no obvious options bar one after that point. Took me a while to work a few things out too and they nearly lost an enthusiast, but thankfully the dark forces of evil prevailed: :icon_drool2: !


Sully said:


> Looking back now, yeah I agree with you, and unfortunately I was being blindly lead too.... a five year hiatus and getting away from there opened my eyes.
> Check out St Arnolds Homebrew Club, alot of the members are switching to AG apparently.


Many thanks, St Arnold, the patron saint of hop pickers? Got a link by any chance Sully? Cheers!

Also, it may be, BribieG, that I shouldn't give up on the 'gift' Cooper's tin that's BBE some time in 2006 and sits forlornly, but also menacingly, in my pantry? B)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/3/09)

Ok just going back to the original post : would you go to macdonalds for a real burger?Or go to the guy that knows how to make a great burger.
GB


----------



## big d (16/3/09)

You mean Mc Donalds dont make real burgers? Im shocked.


----------



## Sully (16/3/09)

BribieG said:


> 6 litres of it packed and hot to trot
> 
> PS they are in the goon bottles not the pretty comp bottles
> 
> edit two kilos of diced dead pig bought from Chinatown today and in freezer for conversion to Vindaloo.


 :icon_offtopic: < Insert Drunken Happy Dance Here > :icon_drool2:


----------



## syd_03 (17/3/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Ok, not so bad, but one thing I have noticed with my LHBSs is that you really have to check the dates on the tins.
> 
> Hopefully its different in larger areas around the country, but I have 2 maybe 3 LHBSs and thats it.


What do you mean by larger areas? I am in Sydney and it seems only one or two are around here, I consider Sydney to be quite a large area though. I think in greater Sydney there may be 10 homebrew stores of which 5 are of the same franchise. Are you located in Sydney, if so which shop is this, one I would like to avoid from the sounds of it.



Fermented said:


> The two LHBS on the North Shore here in Sydney are pretty good. Reasonably good to excellent advice, both for perfectionists and practical people alike. Goods are well inside use-by date and fair prices and discounts for larger orders, as well as special orders being taken and handled in a timely fashion.


Which LHBSs do you refer to? I am new around here and looking for a new shop to use.




manticle said:


> When I first decided Iwanted to get a little better than simple kk I went to a LHBS which is now under new management (franchise of the one I visit regularly now).


Which franchise would that be?
I found the last franchise I used was overpriced compared to the prices many quote on here for malt extract and hops etc.


----------



## Fermented (17/3/09)

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic: two kilos of diced dead pig bought from Chinatown today and in freezer for conversion to Vindaloo.


 :icon_offtopic: here too...

And that's one recipe I *want*! Can you PM it to me, please? 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Pollux (17/3/09)

Those who have a LHBS should consider themselves lucky, those who have one where the staff actually have a clue should consider themselves even luckier...

I do all my purchasing online, I use Absolute HB for my grains/hops/yeast and Craftbrewer for equipment.

Both delivered my orders within 20hours of them being processed last week, both were very understanding when my bank stuffed up, both are brewers and can offer good advice.

As it's been said, vote with your wallet, hopefully a war of attrition will knock out the poorer places, although there is always going to be someone who walks in there and believes the man behind the counter is the Messiah of HB..


----------



## manticle (17/3/09)

syd_03 said:


> Which franchise would that be?
> I found the last franchise I used was overpriced compared to the prices many quote on here for malt extract and hops etc.



Cellar Plus. I don't know how their prices compare though as I've not been to any other brew shops besides the aforementioned where I bought the grommet.

Online and grain and grape are possibly cheaper but as I learn more about what I'm doing I'll research further. Freshness, service and willingness to offer advice are very much a part of their overall approach though (from my limited experience)

Around $10-11 for a 1.5kg tin of Morgan's LME, between 10 & 15 for most kits, 7.90 for a 100g pck hop pellets.


----------



## chadjaja (17/3/09)

At first I got everything from Brewcraft in Richmond but got sick of over paying for hops etc.

I discovered Brewers choice online but its too far for me to get out to but their service online is great. Whats more Colin who runs it is happy to chat on the phone about things and is real friendly. Its a great shop for the kit and bits brewer that is probably Brewcrafts main customer type. I get my stuff either the next day I order or the day after, can't complain about that! And the region he is in has been masively effected by the fires and when I spoke to him last he was real worried about some customers of his that lived in Marysville. I hope they are ok.

Anyway i've got a few mates onto his store and good service is good service so he gets ALL my business now for ingredients seeing Im still only on kits and bits and full extracts at the moment. 

Brewers choice

Wish I was closer so I could pop in or go to one of their brew club meetings in Woori Yallock.


----------



## Nick JD (17/3/09)

One of my LHBSs owners, when I asked if he sold unhopped malt extract asked me, what I wanted unhopped extract for? He then proceeded to rubbish any ideas of making anything but a K&K and even went to the trouble of selecting for me what I should be brewing - took it to the couner and rung it up on the beeper.

I walked out. What a dick. 

I now have a rule ... if the shop doesn't sell vacuum packed hops is simply isn't a HBS. I can get kits at the supermarket.


----------



## rclemmett (17/3/09)

syd_03 said:


> Which LHBS's do you refer to? I am new around here and looking for a new shop to use.




These two would be your closest.

https://daveshomebrew.com.au/

http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/

Both sell grain, but Daves is the better bet if your doing AG.


----------



## pdilley (17/3/09)

Another LHBS gotcha to look out for is hops, when I get pellets I notice some older bags or bags I don't like to pick up have clear plastic side(s) that let you see the hop pellets. I quickly dig through the hops to find ones in bags that are fully opaque and protected from outside light.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## goomboogo (17/3/09)

RdeVjun said:


> Aye, old TBone- not surprisingly 'tis sadly still much the same. The LHBS out at Wyalla bit the dust rather abruptly one day about a year or so ago, just when I was starting out (I was just crestfallen when I pulled up, hopped out of the chariot all loaded up with recipes and a list of kit as long as your arm to a shut door and an empty shop...), so I had no obvious options bar one after that point. Took me a while to work a few things out too and they nearly lost an enthusiast, but thankfully the dark forces of evil prevailed: :icon_drool2: !
> 
> Many thanks, St Arnold, the patron saint of hop pickers? Got a link by any chance Sully? Cheers!
> 
> Also, it may be, BribieG, that I shouldn't give up on the 'gift' Cooper's tin that's BBE some time in 2006 and sits forlornly, but also menacingly, in my pantry? B)



RdeVjun, the shop at Wyalla didn't close down but moved to another location. It was still open a few months ago but don't expect to be able to buy anything there. Almost zero stock. As i say, I went there once a few months ago. It may or may not still be there and if it is still operating the stock situation may be different. Only commenting on what i saw on one occasion.


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/3/09)

My LHBS always checks the date. If even close, he takes the yeast out, and replaces it with a true yeast (US05, Nottingham etc...) and uses the old yeast as a nutrient in a boil.

If he discovers some old stuff on the back of a shelf, into the bargain bin it goes, with a warning that it will be fine, if not a little darker than expected.

Some of the many reasons I go back time after time.....


My 2c.


Fester.


----------



## RdeVjun (17/3/09)

goomboogo said:


> RdeVjun, the shop at Wyalla didn't close down but moved to another location. It was still open a few months ago but don't expect to be able to buy anything there. Almost zero stock. As i say, I went there once a few months ago. It may or may not still be there and if it is still operating the stock situation may be different. Only commenting on what i saw on one occasion.


Many thanks goombongo, so we have one and maybe a bit LHBSes. Its allright, I guess we can be thankful for site sponsors!


----------



## mckenry (17/3/09)

wish I had a LHBS


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/3/09)

mckenry said:


> wish I had a LHBS



My friend, but you do!! At the very least, there are 4 LHBS's advertised above for you....

Fess.


----------



## goomboogo (17/3/09)

RdeVjun said:


> Many thanks goombongo, so we have one and maybe a bit LHBSes. Its allright, I guess we can be thankful for site sponsors!



I agree. I am very thankful for the site sponsors as well as a couple other retailers who aren't site sponsors. The efficiency and service of many of the beer loving retailers is commendable. This is where the differentiation can be made. Some brew shop owners and employees are not that interested in beer. The ones who are interested stand out and these are the stores that get my money. A brew shop owner who openly admits that selling grain and hops isn't worth his time is not going to get my business. Not that such a business owner would care because I would be considered too much effort for too little return. A horrible attitude but no an uncommon one.

So for everyone not lucky enough to have a decent brew shop in the neighbouhood, Uncle Fester is right. Irrespective of location we all have access to a great range of brewing products supplied by a number of dedicated beer loving retailers. Long live those reatilers who believe that a brew shop can be more than just distillation supplies.


----------



## RdeVjun (18/3/09)

goomboogo said:


> I agree. I am very thankful for the site sponsors as well as a couple other retailers who aren't site sponsors. The efficiency and service of many of the beer loving retailers is commendable. This is where the differentiation can be made. Some brew shop owners and employees are not that interested in beer. The ones who are interested stand out and these are the stores that get my money. A brew shop owner who openly admits that selling grain and hops isn't worth his time is not going to get my business. Not that such a business owner would care because I would be considered too much effort for too little return. A horrible attitude but no an uncommon one.
> 
> So for everyone not lucky enough to have a decent brew shop in the neighbouhood, Uncle Fester is right. Irrespective of location we all have access to a great range of brewing products supplied by a number of dedicated beer loving retailers. Long live those reatilers who believe that a brew shop can be more than just distillation supplies.


+1 goombongo, can't tar all retailers with the same brush. Voting with the feet is one way to get the message through if you happen to find a dud though.

BTW, seems like there's more than just a few members from Toowoomba, for all us lucky peeps  , the supermarket chain beginning with I near the CBD has a special on all the Coopers gear running until 28th March IIRC. I grabbed a few cans yesterday, their common garden variety cans are $9, international series $11, LDME $5, that sort of thing. Not OTT, but worthwhile enough to pop in if you're in the area, although the range is fairly limited and I always check the BBE dates now. So, the toucan I spoke of yesterday is now complete for components, just need to get off my loathesome spotty behind and whack it together (St Pat's day wrecked the schedule and made me all bleary- eyed this morning... How weird.).


----------



## Fermented (19/3/09)

syd_03 said:


> Which LHBS's do you refer to? I am new around here and looking for a new shop to use.



Sorry for the slow reply - work has been hectic.

Rob 2 is correct about one... Dave's is very good. I'm no AG-er, but seeing sacks of grain in the shop is a sure sign of commitment to his clients. He always seems so ready to help, contribute ideas and offer sounds practical advice.

The other one I go to is Asquith. I don't know if they are a franchise or who they are affiliated with, but they're sure nice blokes. More of their stock tends to be less exotic than some of Dave's but they're very reliable and reasonably knowledgeable. 

Makes me feel like a bit of a tart going to two suppliers.  Nevertheless, damned happy about it. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Pollux (19/3/09)

Fermented said:


> Makes me feel like a bit of a tart going to two suppliers.  Nevertheless, damned happy about it.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



LOL, you think you feel bad, I order an Urn from Ross and grains/hops/yeast from Pat @ Absolute on the same day.......

To Ross's credit, he noticed I was waiting for my grain in my AG thread and PM'd me to check he hadn't accidentally missed an order.....


----------



## rclemmett (19/3/09)

Fermented said:


> Sorry for the slow reply - work has been hectic.
> 
> Rob 2 is correct about one... Dave's is very good. I'm no AG-er, but seeing sacks of grain in the shop is a sure sign of commitment to his clients. He always seems so ready to help, contribute ideas and offer sounds practical advice.
> 
> ...




Looks like I need to brush up on my geography.......... I havn't been to Asquith for ages but every time I've been there I found it pretty good. Yeast and hops in the fridge are always a good sign. I didn't mention it because its a fair hike from Marsfield.... I guess it depends on your definition of local.


----------



## daemon (19/3/09)

goomboogo said:


> RdeVjun, the shop at Wyalla didn't close down but moved to another location. It was still open a few months ago but don't expect to be able to buy anything there. Almost zero stock. As i say, I went there once a few months ago. It may or may not still be there and if it is still operating the stock situation may be different. Only commenting on what i saw on one occasion.


It's gone, unfortunately a guy who seemed to have a passion about brewing but not about business. Very little to nil stock and hardly there at the store. He did at least he did have some grain, which was a step above the other store.

I just factor in that it's going to cost an extra $10 per order for brewing gear (up to 25kg from CraftBrewer), and it's here within two days. While paying for postage seems like an extra expense, when you average it out over how many brews you get from the goods it's next to nothing. A few cents per tallie/pint is hardly anything to worry about 

Will sent you a message in regards to the St Arnold club.


----------



## Interloper (31/3/09)

I'll add to this. Thought I'd stock up and went to a local HBS that I only ever use in an emergency as I was in the area with time to kill.

Asked for the WB-06 to go with a tin of Coopers Wheat beer. He said no don't stock it, don't recommend it. I was 100% sure he'd sold me some last year in September.

"No no, I only recommend the Munich Danstar for wheats"

Fine I thought, maybe I'm wrong... I was happy to try something else so I bought it.

As I was browsing the shelves looking for the freshest can of Coopers Wheat beer a guy came in and asked about a few different hops. He had no Tettenanger and the guy said "Got any Galaxy? I hear they are fruity"

Now he said "No - galaxy is a malt"

WTF? Had to resist urge to say WTF? out aloud.

I said nothing, went home, checked my brew logs and guess what? He DID sell me WB-06 last year. I just hope the Munich Danstar is decent. I assume he was just out and was pushing whatever he had in the fridge.

Needless to say I think that is the last time I'll be going to that particular HBS. I suspect he drinks a bit too much of his own product.


----------



## samhighley (31/3/09)

Interloper said:


> Now he said "No - galaxy is a malt"
> WTF? Had to resist urge to say WTF? out aloud.



Galaxy is also a malt.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/3/09)

Interloper said:


> I just hope the Munich Danstar is decent. I assume he was just out and was pushing whatever he had in the fridge.



I made two wheaties last year using the Coopers wheat and a Muntons Wheat as base (partial mashes to supplement) and the Danster dry yeast was good for the job. 

Don't be too critical of your LHBS - its best to have an ordinary one that at least you can buy something from than having no LHBS within cooee.



> Galaxy is also a malt.



Wouldn't you think though that any retailer worth his salt would sit on this site or others and educate himself in the ways of brewing rather than just sell tins of goo ? You can't stock everything and I gather most LHBS wouldn't have alarge enough customer base to warrant stocking a large range of hops, yeasts etc - but they should at least know what they are.


----------



## Interloper (1/4/09)

Sammy said:


> Galaxy is also a malt.



I stand corrected. I heard a guy ask for galaxy hops and the only thing that popped into my head was "....mmmmm fruity!"

Didn't think about malt for a second. However I would have thought he might have known this, it isn't an obscure hop is it? Geez I'm a kitz&bitz brewer and I've used it!


----------



## KingPython (1/4/09)

Galaxy is 'fairly' new not a staple hop like Saaz, Tettanang, Pride of Ringwood etc.


----------



## mckenry (1/4/09)

Uncle Fester said:


> My friend, but you do!! At the very least, there are 4 LHBS's advertised above for you....
> 
> Fess.




Oh I use them, but it doesnt compare with wandering around a LHBS.


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/4/09)

mckenry said:


> Oh I use them, but it doesnt compare with wandering around a LHBS.



Yeah, I know what you mean, but that wandering generally results in a lot more money being spent!!!!!!!!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Jerry (1/4/09)

Interloper said:


> I said nothing, went home, checked my brew logs and guess what? He DID sell me WB-06 last year. I just hope the Munich Danstar is decent. I assume he was just out and was pushing whatever he had in the fridge.



Interloper,

I think you'll be happy with the Danstar Munich yeast.

I did a few wheat beers with WB-06 when it first came out and was very happy with them.

I've since used the Danstar Munich yeast a couple of times and to be honest I prefer it over the WB-06.

Scott


----------



## Carboy (1/4/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Ok, not so bad, but one thing I have noticed with my LHBSs is that you really have to check the dates on the tins.
> 
> LHBS:
> Pro: Usually larger selection than the supermarkets/Kmarts/etc.
> ...



Hi, I'm relevantly new to the home brewing, but the one thing that was pointed out to me as being more important than the tin/can being close to out of date, and that is the date the yeast was pack.

In my area I have found tins with 18 months shelf life, but the yeast is more than a year old, only last Saturday the LHBS owner and I found can with yeast that was two years old and the tins were new stock to the shop.

For those new to home brewing the date on the yeast will be represented with a number code something like this 027708 or 27708 either way, what that means is the yeast was packed on the 277th day in the year 2008.

02808 or 2808 means the yeast was packed on the 28th day in the year 2008.

You have to have fresh yeast, so crack the plastic lid and have a look because there's nothing worse than having to travel 29km's back to the LHBS and get another packet of yeast, or if you think ahead, have one or two packs in the fridge just in case.

I hope this helps someone.

Cheers
Carboy


----------



## Ross (1/4/09)

Hi Carboy,

you have been a little misinformed - Dried yeast is manufactured to have a best before date of 2 years. Up to this time if stored correctly, it will be fine. Any older or poorly kept, you'll see the viabillity drop & would be best to pitch 2 packets. The quality of the yeast doesn't deteriorate as such, just less viable yeast cells. Old malt on the other hand does deteriorate & should be avoided for the best results.

cheers Ross


----------



## Carboy (1/4/09)

Ross said:


> Hi Carboy,
> 
> you have been a little misinformed - Dried yeast is manufactured to have a best before date of 2 years. Up to this time if stored correctly, it will be fine. Any older or poorly kept, you'll see the viabillity drop & would be best to pitch 2 packets. The quality of the yeast doesn't deteriorate as such, just less viable yeast cells. Old malt on the other hand does deteriorate & should be avoided for the best results.
> 
> cheers Ross



Hi Ross, thank you for the extra info. Boy this stuff is twisting my brain big time, so many people and so many variations of whats right and wrong.

Mate, just one question if I may... Where you say "Stored Correctly" I've found some LHBS shops with their yeast in a fridge, others with it on the shelf, and other with their kits (tins) sitting in almost direct sunlight.

Who, what, where is the right way to keep any yeast?

Much appreciate your help  
Cheers
Carboy


----------



## Ross (1/4/09)

Carboy,

Fridge or freezer is best, but the 2 year best before is based on keeping below 20c, so not essential.
Leaving in direct sunlight is a definate no no, it won't do the yeast any good at all, avoid these tins completely or request a fresh yeast.

cheers Ross


----------

